# Άγνωστες λέξεις από "Το χάνι της Ανκούτσας"



## AoratiMelani (Apr 20, 2016)

Μια που σας είχε αρέσει το νήμα μου με τις άγνωστες λέξεις από τον Χουλιαρά, ορίστε ένα άλλο στο ίδιο πνεύμα, αν και πολύ πιο πενιχρό. Διάβασα πρόσφατα το βιβλίο _Το χάνι της Ανκούτσας_, του Μιχαήλ Σαντοβεάνου, σε μετάφραση Κωνσταντίνου Βερεκέτη, εκδόσεις Θουκυδίδης, Αθήνα 1989. Το κείμενο είχε αρκετές λέξεις, πώς να το πω, λαϊκές και παλιές και τοπικές και βορειοελλαδίτικες όπως το αντιλήφθηκα, υποθέτω σε μια προσπάθεια να διατηρηθεί το ύφος του συγγραφέα. Δεν ξέρω αν έβγαλε και καμιά λέξη απ' το μυαλό του ούτε ξέρω πόσο εύστοχες είναι έτσι όπως τις χρησιμοποίησε. Οπωσδήποτε είχα μερικές άγνωστες λέξεις, κάποιες εξηγούνταν στο κείμενο, ορισμένες τις βρήκα, και έμειναν και δύο (κριπάρι και τρίπληκτρος) που δεν βρήκα και άνοιξα χωριστά νήματα γι' αυτές (λινκ παρακάτω).

*σαμούρι* = ζιμπελίνα

"Φορούσε στιβάλια από κετσέ π’ ανέβαιναν ψηλά στο γόνυ του. Το γιλέκο του σκούρο λουλακί με ασημένια στρογγυλά κουμπιά. Στην πλάτη είχε κρεμασμένο από μια μικρή καδένα ένα σιγκούνι με κολάρο από σαμούρι."

*κριπάρι* = ?

"Ναι, φίλε μου, δώσ’ μου ανάσα, μόνο όσο να πάω τα’ άλογο στ’ αχούρι να το περιποιηθώ, να ζώσω το κριπάρι μου και θα γυρίσω…"

*τρίπληκτρος* = ?

"Άλογο από σόι. Κρατάει από μια φοράδα όλη πιτσιλωτή και τρίπληκτρη…"

"…πρέπει να βλέπετε σαν σπάνιο ζωντανό το άλογό μου, τον Ντορή τον τρίπληκτρο…"

*ωροσκόπος *= αστρολόγος (φαίνεται από τα συμφραζόμενα σε πολλά σημεία στο κείμενο)

"Όταν είδα τον γέρο Λεόντε τον ωροσκόπο να ψάχνει για θέση σιμά στους δυο φίλους, χωρίς να το πολυσκεφτώ, σηκώθηκα και γω από το ζυγοδέτη μου…"

*ζυγοδέτης* = εδώ έχω θέμα, διότι το μεν λεξικό λέει ότι είναι ο ιμάντας του ζυγού, πράγμα λογικό, αλλά έτσι που το βλέπω μέσα στο κείμενο, για άλλο πράγμα μου κάνει, κάθισμα, πάγκο ή κάτι τέτοιο.

"Όταν είδα τον γέρο Λεόντε τον ωροσκόπο να ψάχνει για θέση σιμά στους δυο φίλους, χωρίς να το πολυσκεφτώ, σηκώθηκα και γω από το ζυγοδέτη μου…"

"…κοιτάζαμε με την άκρη του ματιού τις άδειες κανάτες αραδιασμένες πάνω στους ζυγοδέτες."


βαγένι = βαρέλι

"Ένα φθινόπωρο, λοιπόν, σαν τώρα, πήγαινα κρασί στην επαρχία Σουτσεάβα. Είχα σταματήσει εδώ, στο χάνι της Ανκούτσας, με τους αραμπατζήδες και τα βαγένια μου."

*παραμίνα* = ραβδί ραβδοσκόπου

"Να, μ’ αυτό εδώ το εργαλείο, που οι ραβδοσκόποι το λένε παραμίνα, βρήκα νερό στο ξέφωτο στου Βλαντίκα Σας."

"Αυτή η παραμίνα είναι από κέρατο. Ποιος ξέρει ποιος την έκανε και πότε. Έμεινε από τους παππούδες που ’ταν κι αυτοί ραβδοσκόποι. Και βρίσκανε μ’ αυτή τις πηγές και τα πηγάδια, όπως και γω τότε στο ξέφωτο, μπροστά στον αφέντη."


----------



## SBE (Apr 20, 2016)

Το σαμούρι δεν θα το έλεγα σπάνια ή τοπική λέξη, αφού κι εγώ το ξέρω που με τα ζώα δεν τα πάω καλά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 21, 2016)

Κι εγώ το είχα ξανακούσει, αλλά δεν θυμόμουν τι ήταν (δεν θυμόμουν καν ότι ήταν ζώο, αν και είχα την αόριστη εντύπωση ότι ήταν κάποιος τύπος δέρματος). Και τα βαγένια τα είχα ξανακούσει, φαίνεται κιόλας από το κείμενο ότι είναι βαρέλια ή τέλος πάντων κάποιος περιέκτης υγρών. Ο ζυγοδέτης πάλι είναι αρκετά διαφανής λέξη, όπως και ο ωροσκόπος (που δεν τον είχα ξαναδει σε αυτήν την χρήση). Αν δεν ήταν ο τρίπληκτρος και το κριπάρι μάλλον δεν θα έμπαινα στη διαδικασία να καταγράψω τα υπόλοιπα, αλλά μια που ξεκίνησα...

Εσύ από πού κατάγεσαι, αν δεν είμαι αδιάκριτη; Και σε ποια περιοχή μεγάλωσες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2016)

Μου φαίνεται ότι αυτό το «τρίπληκτρο» πρέπει να είναι αποτέλεσμα κάποιας υπερδιόρθωσης, πάντως. Όσο για το κριπάρι, κάποια μακρινή συγγένεια ετυμολογική με το grip/greiffen (δηλαδή σαξονικές/ινδοευρωπαϊκές ρίζες που σημαίνουν άρπαγμα, κράτημα, λαβή) πρέπει να υπάρχει.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 19, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Και τα βαγένια τα είχα ξανακούσει, φαίνεται κιόλας από το κείμενο ότι είναι βαρέλια ή τέλος πάντων κάποιος περιέκτης υγρών.



Αυτό θέλω να το δω σε τηλεπαιχνίδι: τι κοινό έχουν οι ηθοποιοί Άννα Βαγενά, Κώστας Βουτσάς και Μπράντλεϊ Κούπερ εκτός από το επάγγελμά τους;


----------

